# Did the free tsa precheck go away ?



## easyrider (Nov 16, 2019)

I noticed on our last flights that we didn't get a free tsa precheck with Alaska Airlines like we usually do. Is this still available as free ?

Bill


----------



## silentg (Nov 16, 2019)

My sister got it today on Jet Blue


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 16, 2019)

I have not gotten it on Delta for the last year for free and I fly them often for work


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes, we also flew Jet Blue from Richmond,VA to Florida and we had TSA precheck.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 16, 2019)

We ended up paying for Global Entry, which includes PreCheck, a few years back.  We had been getting the free PreCheck pretty regularly, but then it seemed that one of us would get it, and the other wouldn't.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2019)

Seems to me I read somewhere that the free TSAPre would be phased out after an introductory period. I went with the 'Known Traveler' vesion when my credit card offered to pay for it. Now I have it and DW doesn't. We fly next week, so I'll post if I get Pre and DW has to go through the ordeal. She'll have wheelchair service and those pushers get pretty much preferance anyway. 

Welcome to the 'post 9/11 travel world'. Just when you think you know how the game is played, somebody moves the goalposts.

Jim


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 16, 2019)

We had been getting it for free until our last trip last month. Neither of us got it upon flying out and then I was the only one to get it flying back home. We asked about this at the airport and were told it was random. So I think we will go ahead and pay for it before our next airplane trip.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 16, 2019)

Lydlady said:


> We had been getting it for free until our last trip last month. Neither of us got it upon flying out and then I was the only one to get it flying back home. We asked about this at the airport and were told it was random. So I think we will go ahead and pay for it before our next airplane trip.


And even if you pay for it, that doesn't insure you'll get it.  Our dd has Global Entry and there have been several times she hasn't gotten PreCheck.  When you make your reservation you need to be very sure your KTN is in your profile AND on your reservation.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 16, 2019)

It seems to me we always both get it, or neither do (figured they could tell the tickets were bought together). In any case I have to watch Cliff like a hawk or he'll wander away leaving things behind, so I try to stick close to him. He has always been this way (but seems to be worse now) and I've always said "no one will we ever be able to tell when you start to lose your grip because you never had it in the first place!" Even when he was a little boy he'd be sent to the store for milk and come back with bread.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 16, 2019)

So what do you get when you are tsa approved ? Is it a card you flash at the tsa precheck line ?

Bill


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 16, 2019)

We always got it, and last two trips no.  Bummer, it helped a lot


----------



## Luanne (Nov 16, 2019)

easyrider said:


> So what do you get when you are tsa approved ? Is it a card you flash at the tsa precheck line ?
> 
> Bill


Nope.  TSA PreCheck is printed on your boarding pass.  That is what gets you into the TSA PreCheck line.  That is why you need to make sure your KTN (Known Traveler Number) is in your profile for the airline AND on your reservation.

Here is what it looks like for United.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2019)

Just because you have access to it, it is random that you may be opted out for a particular flight. 

I have not seen this happen to me recently, but when I was flying a lot I periodically did not get the TSA Precheck option even though I am eligible.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2019)

easyrider said:


> So what do you get when you are tsa approved ? Is it a card you flash at the tsa precheck line ?
> 
> Bill


When you pass the interview, you'll get a Known Traveler Number. Make sure you have that in your profile with the airline, and that it's on your reservation, then it should be noted- like in Luanne's post #12.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Are y'all saying that a person who has went through the process of securing TSA precheck might NOT get that designation on their travels?
I have never heard of that and cannot see how it could happen as long as your travel reservation has your known traveler number (and that number is correct)....


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 16, 2019)

Is there a charge to get a known traveler number?


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes, there is a charge ($100) when you get Global Entry which includes TSEPre, and they assign you a KTN.

When DW and I went on a Med cruise five years ago, we got TSAPre for free in one direction but not in the other, which seemed curiously random. I didn't think too much of it though, until I went on a tour of Israel a couple of years ago. On the way back, we transited through Toronto where we went through both Canadian and US Customs (CPB). A few of the tour group members had Global Entry and sailed right through CPB. Even those who didn't have GE (the majority of the group) got through fairly quickly.

I, OTOH, got randomly selected for extensive screening and questioning (starting by having to wait in a loooong line with foreign passport holders), which delayed me by about an hour and 15 minutes, long after the whole rest of the group had passed through, had lunch and settled in at the gate. I determined right then that I would get GE before my next international trip. No more of that nonsense.

Had my interview and got approved two days ago.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 16, 2019)

It is somewhat random for those with GE and Nexus.  I've had myself and four kids get the pre-check with my spouse not getting it in Orlando a few years ago (we all have Nexus).  95% of the time I get it but I didn't for some reason coming back from Detroit last week (southbound I did have it on my boarding card - but it doesn't help as there is no pre-check lane in YYZ).


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 16, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Is there a charge to get a known traveler number?



TSA precheck is $85 and GE is $100 for five years (you can also get it with Nexus for $50 for 5 years).  Some credit cards will reimburse the GE application fee.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 16, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Are y'all saying that a person who has went through the process of securing TSA precheck might NOT get that designation on their travels?
> I have never heard of that and cannot see how it could happen as long as your travel reservation has your known traveler number (and that number is correct)....


As I said it has happened to our dd a few times.  And yes, her KTN was where it should be.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Luanne said:


> As I said it has happened to our dd a few times.  And yes, her KTN was where it should be.


Wow, that is just strange.  Did your DD attempt to find out why this occurred?  
The wife and I went through the Nexus process and we have always been TSA Pre Check during our travels.  I will not be a happy camper if our upcoming trip to Arizona does not have TSA Pre Check status - especially on the return leg since we will be traveling during the Thanksgiving holidays...


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 16, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Wow, that is just strange.  Did your DD attempt to find out why this occurred?
> The wife and I went through the Nexus process and we have always been TSA Pre Check during our travels.  I will not be a happy camper if our upcoming trip to Arizona does not have TSA Pre Check status - especially on the return leg since we will be traveling during the Thanksgiving holidays...



You'll be glad to know that if you are flying out of the PHX airport in Arizona that it was just ranked the number one airport in the US by the Wall Street Journal.  The TSA checkpoints were one reason cited.

If you are crossing an international border then I would recommend using your Nexus card to check in with the airline rather than your passport (you'll have to enter your KTN twice) - if the check in agent looks at you funny - insist they use it rather than the passport.  I've found that sometimes using a passport doesn't link to the pre check system as well as using the Nexus card does (I once called air canada after doing a mobile check-in in PHX with my passport to offload me after I didn't get precheck with my passport - I then had them check me in with my Nexus and it worked perfectly).  Just a note that it is a good practice to bring your passport with you when flying just in case an ignorant CBP agent asks to see it when using the Global Entry machines (your Nexus card will work in the pre-clearance GE machines as an alternative to your passport).


----------



## Luanne (Nov 16, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Wow, that is just strange.  Did your DD attempt to find out why this occurred?
> The wife and I went through the Nexus process and we have always been TSA Pre Check during our travels.  I will not be a happy camper if our upcoming trip to Arizona does not have TSA Pre Check status - especially on the return leg since we will be traveling during the Thanksgiving holidays...


The first time it happened she asked the TSA agent, he referred her back to the airline.  When she asked the airline they had no idea as they could see her KTN in her profile.  I don't think it's happened to her recently.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 16, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Wow, that is just strange.  Did your DD attempt to find out why this occurred?
> The wife and I went through the Nexus process and we have always been TSA Pre Check during our travels.  I will not be a happy camper if our upcoming trip to Arizona does not have TSA Pre Check status - especially on the return leg since we will be traveling during the Thanksgiving holidays...


It is clearly documented when you apply for TSA Pre or Global Entry that you are not guaranteed to receive TSAPre for every flight.  It has always been this way.

Direct from the TSA Precheck FAQ:
https://www.tsa.gov/travel/frequent...-eligible-am-i-guaranteed-expedited-screening

Kurt


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 17, 2019)

I fly Southwest often and almost always find the free TSA precheck indication on my ticket. Have never paid for it.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I fly Southwest often and almost always find the free TSA precheck indication on my ticket. Have never paid for it.


You are lucky.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 17, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Are y'all saying that a person who has went through the process of securing TSA precheck might NOT get that designation on their travels?
> I have never heard of that and cannot see how it could happen as long as your travel reservation has your known traveler number (and that number is correct)....


DW and I have TSA pre-check.  Since obtaining it has always been there.  I fly quite a bit - I'm Alaska MVP Gold, and this year I'm going to make 75K MVP.

There have been occasions when I have been randomly selected for more detailed screening.  This has always occurred in the pre-check line when pre-check has been open.

When pre-check is closed, everyone goes through normal screening, except I usually get a card that allows me to keep my shoes on.  One of those times I was randomly selected for more detailed screening.  

AFAIK, if you have a KTN, and you provide the KTN to the airline,  you should get a pre-check pass.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> AFAIK, if you have a KTN, and you provide the KTN to the airline,  you should get a pre-check pass.


And I will say again, it's not guaranteed and it's possible you may not.

Dh and I have gotten PreCheck every time we've flown since we got Global Entry, dd has not.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 17, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Wow, that is just strange.  Did your DD attempt to find out why this occurred?
> The wife and I went through the Nexus process and we have always been TSA Pre Check during our travels.  I will not be a happy camper if our upcoming trip to Arizona does not have TSA Pre Check status - especially on the return leg since we will be traveling during the Thanksgiving holidays...


Happy camper or not, the security process (as crappy as it can be) is dependent on the ability to randomly change the processes, including those special vip pathways.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 17, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> AFAIK, if you have a KTN, and you provide the KTN to the airline,  you should get a pre-check pass.


Not the case.  As I referenced in my previous post, it is not guaranteed:
https://www.tsa.gov/travel/frequent...-eligible-am-i-guaranteed-expedited-screening

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2019)

If you live close to a Canadian POE, go for Nexus instead. Cheaper and you get the same KTN that is eligible for Pre Check.


----------



## JulieAB (Nov 17, 2019)

Best $85 we ever spent (even our teen has it).  We had trouble in the beginning until we realized we have to make sure our middle names are on our tickets, then we always get precheck.  There was one time in Hawaii, maybe it was Lihue, where they didn't have a separate precheck line and we had to go through the regular.  They let us keep our liquids in the bags, but ALL our electronics had to come out and that was a big pain.  No scanner though, which is the main reason I got it in the first place.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 17, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just because you have access to it, it is random that you may be opted out for a particular flight.
> 
> I have not seen this happen to me recently, but when I was flying a lot I periodically did not get the TSA Precheck option even though I am eligible.


This happened to my DD. When we arrived at the airport She showed the agent her global entry card and they added it to her boarding pass.


The only two times I have not gotten it was when I got the dreaded “SSSS” designation and than all bets are off.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> If you live close to a Canadian POE, go for Nexus instead. Cheaper and you get the same KTN that is eligible for Pre Check.


And you are still subject to the same "rules" meaning it doesn't guarantee you'll get PreCheck every time.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> This happened to my DD. When we arrived at the airport She showed the agent her global entry card and they added it to her boarding pass.


Your dd was lucky. When my dd tried this and showed her card the TSA agent said she'd have to go back to the United counter.  At that point she decided just to wait in the regular security line.

The second time, when she tried at the ticket counter to get them to change the boarding pass, they couldn't do it either, even though they could see her KTN on her profile.

Both of these happened at the Albuquerque airport, we don't know if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 17, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I fly Southwest often and almost always find the free TSA precheck indication on my ticket. Have never paid for it.



We haven't paid any special fees, and we get Pre-Check quite often. Always a disappointment when there is no pre-check line. I wondered if Cliff's "advanced age" did that for us. Of course my cane is good for the early boarding queue, but not so good for exit row seats (although I guarantee I'm stronger and can move faster than the tiny, frail octogenarian woman we saw seated in that row earlier this year; I was sure they would move her, but they didn't).


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 17, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Your dd was lucky. When my dd tried this and showed her card the TSA agent said she'd have to go back to the United counter.  At that point she decided just to wait in the regular security line.
> 
> The second time, when she tried at the ticket counter to get them to change the boarding pass, they couldn't do it either, even though they could see her KTN on her profile.
> 
> Both of these happened at the Albuquerque airport, we don't know if that had anything to do with it.


DD did it a5 the check in counter with the Delta rep at JFK.  I guess you never know.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 17, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Not the case.  As I referenced in my previous post, it is not guaranteed:
> https://www.tsa.gov/travel/frequent...-eligible-am-i-guaranteed-expedited-screening
> 
> Kurt


Thanks. good to know.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 17, 2019)

Well not only did I not get tsa orecheck the last two times, but was called back to get my shoes off. Hey, I am 75


----------



## isisdave (Nov 17, 2019)

DW and I first got precheck back when it first started and they just enrolled people from frequent flyer lists. We have gotten it on every flight but one since then.

I notice that sometimes the PreCheck line is longer than the standard one, but it usually moves faster.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Well not only did I not get tea orecheck the last two times, but was called back to get my shoes off. Hey, I am 75


That's not supposed to happen (the shoe thing).  But my motto is "Never argue with a TSA agent".


----------



## slip (Nov 17, 2019)

We ended out paying for it after I started traveling more for work. My credit card pays for it now. After having it now, I would pay for it even if I flew a few times a year. It’s dry convenient and we have been lucky and have always gotten it since we bought it.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

slip said:


> We ended out paying for it after I started traveling more for work. My credit card pays for it now. After having it now, I would pay for it even if I flew a few times a year. It’s dry convenient and we have been lucky and have always gotten it since we bought it.


I imagine that PreCheck line at the Molokai airport gets pretty busy.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 17, 2019)

i have had a total and thorough pat down the last two trips.  In addition, they went through my luggage, my sleep machine, my wallet, swabbed all my electronics.  I went from tsa  precheck to this


----------



## slip (Nov 17, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I imagine that PreCheck line at the Molokai airport gets pretty busy.




Only when you fly Hawaiian. That’s why we fly Mokulele or Makani Kai, no TSA. We’re flying Mokulele Thanksgiving week and we’re bringing our turkey packed in our carryon.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> i have had a total and thorough pat down the last two trips.  In addition, they went through my luggage, my sleep machine, my wallet, swabbed all my electronics.  I went from tsa  precheck to this


Did the pat down happen after you went through the screening?  That can happen even with PreCheck.  I've been pulled aside a couple of times for a more thorough check after going through the scanner.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 17, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Did the pat down happen after you went through the screening?  That can happen even with PreCheck.  I've been pulled aside a couple of times for a more thorough check after going through the scanner.


Yes I alert, a very thorough pat down, all my things out on the conveyor belt, and my husband still on the other side of security walking in circles.  Wasn’t pretty


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Yes I alert, a very thorough pat down, all my things out on the conveyor belt, and my husband still on the other side of security walking in circles.  Wasn’t pretty


Yep, as I said this can happen to you even if you DO have PreCheck.


----------



## Dori (Nov 17, 2019)

We flew down to Florida from Buffalo, last night. Our flights were paid for, using DH’s Southwest Rapid Rewards points. I got TSA pre-check printed on my boarding pass, but he didn’t. Last trip we took, using my points, He got it and I didn’t.

Dori


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 18, 2019)

We just renewed our Global entry memberships...for no additional charge. Our United Mileage Plus card paid for mine, our Bonvoy (formerly SPG) Amex card paid for my wife's. They will do this for us once every 4 years.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> We just renewed our Global entry memberships...for no additional charge. Our United Mileage Plus card paid for mine, our Bonvoy (formerly SPG) Amex card paid for my wife's. They will do this for us once every 4 years.


Interesting.  The Global Entry is good for 5 years. Wonder why they will renew every 4?

Dh will get his paid for next time through his United Mileage Card.  I don't have that benefit with my Southwest card.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I fly Southwest often and almost always find the free TSA precheck indication on my ticket. Have never paid for it.



We do the same with Alaska Airline and always had free pre-check until the last couple of trips. A few trips ago I got pre-check and my wife didn't but I took her with me and they let us both through.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2019)

easyrider said:


> We do the same with Alaska Airline and always had free pre-check until the last couple of trips. A few trips ago I got pre-check and my wife didn't but I took her with me and they let us both through.
> 
> Bill


You were lucky.  The first time I ever got PreCheck was flying out of Dulles on United.  I got PreCheck, dh didn't.  I was directed to the PreCheck line and thought dh could go through with me.  Nope.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Interesting.  The Global Entry is good for 5 years. Wonder why they will renew every 4?
> 
> Dh will get his paid for next time through his United Mileage Card.  I don't have that benefit with my Southwest card.




You can start the renewal before your existing card expires.  If you had to wait until your card expired it could be an issue.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> You were lucky.  The first time I ever got PreCheck was flying out of Dulles on United.  I got PreCheck, dh didn't.  I was directed to the PreCheck line and thought dh could go through with me.  Nope.



Spouse and other travelers in your group are allowed to use the pre-check line if you have pre-check is what I read on google. So I don't think it was luck as much as a tsa agent who liked how we looked.

Bill

Can my spouse use TSA PreCheck with me?
Currently, *spouses* and other travel companions that don't have *TSA PreCheck* credentials might be able to *use TSA PreCheck* if somebody in *their* travel party has *TSA PreCheck*


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> You can start the renewal before your existing card expires.  If you had to wait until your card expired it could be an issue.


I should have thought of that.   Makes sense.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Spouse and other travelers in your group are allowed to use the pre-check line if you have pre-check is what I read on google. So I don't think it was luck as much as a tsa agent who liked how we looked.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


And I read elsewhere using Google, that adults that do not have PreCheck must go through standard security lines.  I can't copy it here as I'm on a tablet.  It was on the tsa.gov website so I tend to think that is the official policy.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 18, 2019)

I am traveling with my family; can they also use
the TSA Pre-check lane?.


https://www.tsa.gov/travel/frequent...my-family-can-they-also-use-tsa-precheck-lane.


Richard


----------



## mcsteve (Nov 19, 2019)

As a CANADIAN I have had Nexus to facilitate faster clearance into the US since shortly after it was made available.  Nexus also provides Global Entry and this have given me TSA precheck. I cannot remember the last time I did not have pre check and I believe this is due to Global Entry membership.


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 19, 2019)

In connection with certain credit cards paying for global entry every four years ...

FYI - You can only renew your global entry if you are within one year of its expiration date. I can attest from personal experience that this is enforced. I was getting near mine expiring within six months and given the reported time waits to schedule an interview, I had mine renewed. For convenience, we tried to schedule my wife's renewal on the same date but were not allowed to because she was not within one year of her expiration date.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2019)

"Roger" said:


> In connection with certain credit cards paying for global entry every four years ...
> 
> FYI - You can only renew your global entry if you are within one year of its expiration date. I can attest from personal experience that this is enforced. I was getting near mine expiring within six months and given the reported time waits to schedule an interview, I had mine renewed. For convenience, we tried to schedule my wife's renewal on the same date but were not allowed to because she was not within one year of her expiration date.


I found that you cannot renew online if you are outside this renewal period.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2019)

Luanne said:


> And I read elsewhere using Google, that adults that do not have PreCheck must go through standard security lines.  I can't copy it here as I'm on a tablet.  It was on the tsa.gov website so I tend to think that is the official policy.



I see that a BILL was passed that changed the ages of those that can accompany a pre-check passenger. Passengers under 12 and over 75 on the same reservation are allowed. Prior to this it was anyone on the same reservation.

Bill


https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/6265



> Any traveler under the age of 12 or over the age of 75 who is not a member of a trusted traveler program shall be permitted to utilize PreCheck security screening lanes at TSA checkpoints when traveling on the same reservation as a member of a trusted traveler program.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 19, 2019)

I checked in for an upcoming flight, and have paid TSAPre, and my DW got PRECheck and doesn't have a KTN. So I guess it's still available el freebo. (shrug)


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I checked in for an upcoming flight, and have paid TSAPre, and my DW got PRECheck and doesn't have a KTN. So I guess it's still available el freebo. (shrug)


It sounds like, from the experiences of many who posted here, that it is still available free for some.  We went ahead and got Global Entry some years back as we weren't always getting it.  We also got it because younger dd was going to be attending school in Canada, we knew we'd be visiting and thought it would be nice to have the expedited entry back into the U.S.  And, it has been nice.


----------



## gcole (Nov 20, 2019)

We used to get it randomly. They have some algorithm. We just paid the $85 for five years of tsa and global entry. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2019)

gcole said:


> We used to get it randomly. They have some algorithm. We just paid the $85 for five years of tsa and global entry.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


$85 would only get you TSA PreCheck. For GE (that would include TSAPre) you would have to pay $100.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2019)

gcole said:


> We used to get it randomly. They have some algorithm. We just paid the $85 for five years of tsa and global entry.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


If you paid $85 you got PreCheck.  Global Entry would have been $100.

Sorry, just saw this was a duplicate to something already posted.


----------



## gcole (Nov 25, 2019)

No, we paid $85, two years ago in Wilmington NC. Maybe the price went up. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 25, 2019)

gcole said:


> No, we paid $85, two years ago in Wilmington NC. Maybe the price went up.


No, Pre Check has been $85 and Global Entry $100 for over 3 years now.

Kurt


----------



## Luanne (Nov 25, 2019)

gcole said:


> No, we paid $85, two years ago in Wilmington NC. Maybe the price went up.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


As has been stated, Global Entry has always been $100 for 5 years.  My sil thought she had gotten Global Entry for $85 and finally figured out what she had was just PreCheck.


----------



## gcole (Nov 25, 2019)

We just came back from Germany and we used global entry. Maybe it depends on where you apply? Local taxes? Idk Our friends paid the same as us in Ohio. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Nov 25, 2019)

gcole said:


> We just came back from Germany and we used global entry. Maybe it depends on where you apply? Local taxes? Idk Our friends paid the same as us in Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That is very interesting.  I just went to the website for Homeland Security that shows all of the programs and the pricing.  Global Entry shows $100.00.  No difference based on location and no taxes.  

https://ttp.dhs.gov


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 26, 2019)

There is also those airports that you have to leave a secure area to change terminals. FLL is one.  Here's what I found. When you board on your first leg, you have precheck on the first leg, but not on the boarding pass of the second leg. (paper)  I go to the Kiosk of the carrier in FLL, reprint the boarding pass and there it is...precheck.


----------

